# VectorVest or a good Aussie equivalent?



## Cadence (14 May 2012)

A friend recently pointed me to VectorVest and having seen the demo video, it appears to be a useful tool to play with as an alternative to say using all the CommSec facilities. Can any members rank VectorVest on a scale of 1-5 as something useful to make profit from shares as a short-term trader..?
I would like to put my toe into the waters of becoming a Day Trader, as I now have stacks of time.  However, I'm green but am a long-time stock market investor.  Any recommendations on what software to purchase or courses to attend would be appreciated..!   Thanks - Cadence.


----------

